# ? about holistic vet



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

LJ recently started seeing a holistic vet for chiro/laser acupuncture. She wants to give LJ a flower essence to stop her nightmares.

I have to bring in "<u>everything</u> that goes into the dog" before the vet can prescribe a flower. She uses Green Hope Farm Flower Essences.

Can anyone shed some light on this process?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i'm unclear what you mean by _process_

flower essence is generally just drops that you'll likely give her an hour or so before going to bed.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I guess what I'm asking is - what does she do with all the food, supplements, and meds? Mix it together with different flower essences?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I think she just wants to know what LJ is already getting. I don't she's actually going to DO anything with what you bring in, she'll probably just read labels and look at ingredients.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm going to have to call her because she yelled at me last week because I didn't bring in EVERYTHING - however I had provided her with a detailed list of each supplement/food including ingredients.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

She may need to test each thing with LJ's energy? Not sure--did you ask why she needs to see everything?


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Ruth, thank you - I think "energy" is the word she used. I can't get over the difference in LJ after only 2 appointments.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Did she tap things and then hold them up to LJ to see/feel her reaction? That's testing the energy/compatability.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I bet she is going to do some kind of muscle testing?


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

She hasn't tapped anything yet - she does hold her assistant's hand while running her hand over the dog. When the assistant's hand drops, that's a weak spot for the dog. Its really cool.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

That's the muscle testing. It's amazing how well it works. Some people can learn to do it for their own dogs. I never could.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I did some reading this afternoon on muscle testing. It's very interesting.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

I can't see where she finds it necessary for you to bring the actual supplements your giving to find out which flower essence she needs.








She can do the muscle test to see which supplement is really needed or might have a negative effect etc, but the flower essence(s) is choosen based on the dogs emotional needs alone. Everyone can read up the characteristics of each essence and choose which fits best- it doesn't really matter what kinda supplements you give, since they work on the mental/emotional level, not physical.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Our next appointment is on the 22nd. I'll be sure to pay attention so I know what's going on.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

How did it go? I have been following this with interest!


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

The holistic vet put all her food and supplements into a plastic bag and then she adds the flower essences. She holds the bag up to the dog and does the muscle testing. She said that I did a very good job with her food and supplements. Of course I did - I've been guided by all you wonderful folks!


----------

